# Easiest and Best way to Tension a 3x3 Rubiks cube.



## Anup Adhikari (Aug 21, 2016)

IT is specific for aolong v2 but works with any other... comment if you want to see more


----------



## Manu96 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks! This helped me a lot ^^


----------

